# New Favre Leuba 1979



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys

I would like to share my newest watch with you. Its a 1979 FL with the original box and reciept I love it and it goes for about 48 hours lol!!

Anyways here it is hope you likes.























































Sorry about the bad movement pic cameras playing up.

Thanks.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh well noone likes it :thumbsdown:

I think its great nur nur!


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Bluestifford said:


> Oh well noone likes it :thumbsdown:
> 
> I think its great nur nur!


as long as you like it thats all that matters, i think there a great make my favorite is the deep blue divers


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Well done, Great watch its got classic dress watch atributes.

Its great when you get the original bits and pieces.

I think it would look good on a padded leather strap.

The small dial stain would probably come off with some Rodico

regards steve


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

ollyhock said:


> Bluestifford said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well noone likes it :thumbsdown:
> ...


Yeah I love the divers ones but they really hold thier money, and at the mo I cant afford something like that.



stevieb said:


> Well done, Great watch its got classic dress watch atributes.
> 
> Its great when you get the original bits and pieces.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, I was thinking about changing the strap as im not sure if it also original do you know?

And the dial stain I will be sending it to rytetime later in the year for a service so I hope he can get it off then.

Thanks.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I would have my suspicions about that being the original band.

If it's got a long box it was probably a strap.

You'll have to look out for a FL clip.

steve


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

stevieb said:


> I would have my suspicions about that being the original band.
> 
> If it's got a long box it was probably a strap.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what I thought plus the colour is slightly different.

There is some genuine FL straps and buckles on the bay I may well invest in 

Thanks.


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Bluestifford said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would like to share my newest watch with you. Its a 1979 FL with the original box and reciept I love it and it goes for about 48 hours lol!!
> 
> ...


Hi Blue! Pretty FL. I like classic dress watches like yours a lot.

There's a new (I mean old) FL posted on ebay. Check it out. You might like to add this one to your collection.

Aaron

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310258308291&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Bluestifford said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


Hi Aaron

thanks for the link mate, I saw that one already lol trust me I look at eBay almost every day. That trench is just too small for me although I do like the sandow models.

Thanks !


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Great watch the FL. Don't know if you knew this but nearly all FL watches have two mainspring barrels, hence why it goes for 48hrs, also on yours it appears they are jewelled as well, very nice high quality watch :grin:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Great watch the FL. Don't know if you knew this but nearly all FL watches have two mainspring barrels, hence why it goes for 48hrs, also on yours it appears they are jewelled as well, very nice high quality watch :grin:


Yeah I knew that they did alot of thier watches with the twin power movement, at first when I was winding it I thought it was broke lol it just kept going


----------

